# Single mother EMTs



## vintagexvi0let (Nov 14, 2013)

So I've been planning to get into the EMS field for a long time...I just never had the right opportunity to take the time, and do it until now. I had a very demanding job (flight attendant), and I just thought I would be set... until I got laid off. The only thing holding me back at this moment is the fact that I recently became a mother, and I also very recently became a single mother. I know how tough 24 or 48 shifts could be when you have children, but I do know that not all EMT positions require 24 or 48 hour shifts. I'm looking for the best possible advice on this. Am I going out on a limb to do this and miss out on quality time with my child?? Or are there any other single moms out there who have made it without missing out on so much time with your children? I hate the thought of doing something like CNA instead, but with children come sacrifices! I'm willing to do whatever is best for my daughter. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FltMedicRob (Nov 14, 2013)

Good luck!

Not sure what area you are in, but there are plenty of places that run 12 hour shifts.


----------



## vintagexvi0let (Nov 14, 2013)

FltMedicRob said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Not sure what area you are in, but there are plenty of places that run 12 hour shifts.



I'm in So Cal


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 15, 2013)

This may be a double losing proposition for you. Money and family time. 
One of my axioms is the EMS will drop you with one back injury or severe enough complaint. Family should always be there and you for them.

My job went to 12 hr shifts and single parents were amongst the first to drop out.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have met some single parents that manage just fine. The pay sucks but the drive on because they love the job. 

I would really suggest looking at nursing unless you are really set on EMS. The hours still suck in nursing, but you could really make 2-2.5 times the money. 

I met a LOT of single mothers in paramedic school who wanted to finish paramedic for a pay bump. I don't think that any of them made it through between working, going to school, doing ride alongs and clinicals, studying and taking care of their kids. In terms of school time, while nursing school is much longer, it is much less in terms of hours during the week and probably much more manageable to get through on a day to day basis. 

If after you read all of that, you still have your heart set on EMS and you understand that you'll give and give and make very little, yet you still want to do it, I say, "Rock on! You can make it!"


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you have family near to help out with the kids? If not, childcare costs & scheduling will probably be insurmountable. I'm BARELY hanging on (and not really going to be coming out much ahead in the money department) as I have no family of my own near, and am relying on my in-laws to help out until I can find paid childcare. I just finished week 4 of our new-hire academy, and I can tell you from first hand experience this past month that the childcare issues are HARD. And I'm not a single mom. 

Do you have your EMT cert yet? Getting the cert can be done fairly easily, I took mine through a local community college. I picked the Ivy Tech program over the hospital-run programs because ALL the hospital-run programs were evenings and weekends (that didn't work for me) and Ivy Tech had a daytime class that met Mondays & Wednesdays from 1-5. That was mostly during kids' school hours and I only had to work my husband's schedule so he'd be home when the kids got home from school on those two days of the week.  That was class... scheduling for the actual job is much harder!

There are some places that will do part-time, and that's fine if you can do without full-time pay & benefits. Obviously that makes scheduling easier (you have more time at home) but you have fewer hours so less pay and you probably won't qualify for health insurance, etc.

My kids are 8 and 10. I couldn't imagine trying to work it with kids who are younger and not even in school yet.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 15, 2013)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I have met some single parents that manage just fine. The pay sucks but the drive on because they love the job.
> 
> I would really suggest looking at nursing unless you are really set on EMS. The hours still suck in nursing, but you could really make 2-2.5 times the money.
> 
> ...



YES to that. And a good nursing college may be able to help you get financial help with childcare, or even have an on-campus center. After that…good luck. I was  glad my "kids" were grown when we went to 12 hr shifts. 
Nursing can accommodate people with a bad back or the need to take care of loved ones, but as I hear it (and saw it) most EMS companies will or cannot. Many nursing jobs entail using your experience and knowledge base, while EMS largely is line poisons with a sprinkling of desk jobs.


----------



## Rano Pano (Nov 15, 2013)

AMR & other IFT's in the area definitely run 12's. I know Mission even runs 8's. There are plenty of jobs outside EMS  that pay more, and have the schedule you're looking for. If you know healthcare is for you go the RN route. You don't make it on your own as a EMT without a grip of OT - add a child, and I don't know. Hope things work out.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 15, 2013)

If you're already EMT certified, I heard Care ambulance in SoCal has some immediate openings for a dispatcher.. Pm me if you're interested.

But yeah, if you're interested in ems, I think dispatch could be a good alternative. As well as an er tech. There's many job opportunities available for EMTs, that don't involve ambulance work.


----------



## Niesje (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm really struggling my way through EMT school emotionally and financially for the reasons you have. I have 2 small daughters (3 and 18months) and I'm on my own. I have an insane amount of clinical hours to do, I'm owing money already on my student loans, behind on bills, and struggling to get enough hours at work. On top of all that, I have to sleep some time. But I've found that if I sleep enough, I'm either never playing with my kids, not studying enough, or not scheduling enough clinicals. That being said, I'm doing it. I'm almost done with EMT school, I'm making good grades, and I'm making good impressions at the ambulance services where I do my clinicals. I have one month of precept rides, 120 clinical hours, and I can test and I'm done. If I can do it with everything I've got going on, so can you. But be sure it's what you want. That's the only reason I'm making it is because I just can't see myself in any other profession.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Niesje said:


> I'm really struggling my way through EMT school emotionally and financially for the reasons you have. I have 2 small daughters (3 and 18months) and I'm on my own. I have an insane amount of clinical hours to do, I'm owing money already on my student loans, behind on bills, and struggling to get enough hours at work. On top of all that, I have to sleep some time. But I've found that if I sleep enough, I'm either never playing with my kids, not studying enough, or not scheduling enough clinicals. That being said, I'm doing it. I'm almost done with EMT school, I'm making good grades, and I'm making good impressions at the ambulance services where I do my clinicals. I have one month of precept rides, 120 clinical hours, and I can test and I'm done. If I can do it with everything I've got going on, so can you. But be sure it's what you want. That's the only reason I'm making it is because I just can't see myself in any other profession.



Good for you! Welcome to ems!


----------



## NObama (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in SoCal and we have quite a few younger and older single mothers that work for us. We do 12s and i think it actually works out really well for them, we do 3 on, 3 off, 4 on, 4 off, etc and they are allowed to work FT hours, but be at work less days, hence less child care issues...we also do 24s, but they are working on phasing those out...I say go for it!! just think how easy it would be to find someone to watch the kiddo, just a few days a week, over 5 like people with normal, boring jobs 

I just noticed youre in elsinore, I work for AMR riverside and we actually have several stations in your area, which after you gain some seniority, you could probably find a spot at, just takes time...


----------



## vintagexvi0let (Nov 17, 2013)

NObama said:


> I'm in SoCal and we have quite a few younger and older single mothers that work for us. We do 12s and i think it actually works out really well for them, we do 3 on, 3 off, 4 on, 4 off, etc and they are allowed to work FT hours, but be at work less days, hence less child care issues...we also do 24s, but they are working on phasing those out...I say go for it!! just think how easy it would be to find someone to watch the kiddo, just a few days a week, over 5 like people with normal, boring jobs
> 
> I just noticed youre in elsinore, I work for AMR riverside and we actually have several stations in your area, which after you gain some seniority, you could probably find a spot at, just takes time...



Oh cool. Yeah I have a friend who works for Rural Metro and he was telling me pretty much the same thing about the 12 hour shifts.


----------



## MedicPam (Nov 25, 2013)

I've worked 12, 24, and 48s in my career and raised 3 great kids as a single mom to healthy adults on my crazy schedule with help from great friends. My EMS friends with kids were a great asset...we used to "kid-share" depending on our shifts when our kids were young. If a parent was on duty for a Holiday, one of the off-duty parents would make sure the family visited, even if it were only for a short while on the holiday, birthday, etc...I don't think my kids realized there were set dates for holidays until they were older. But, in the end, I think they are very adaptable grown ups and although they have chosen other career paths, they all volunteer regularly, so it obviously didn't harm them. Go for it...involve your daughter when you can. It's a big family, EMS...welcome to you and your daughter.


----------



## clydemoses781 (Nov 26, 2013)

good luck....


----------

